# Passwort für Outlook- *.pst



## mega_ohm (1 April 2010)

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe noch nie ein Passwort für die *.pst von Outlook vergeben.
Trotzdem habe ich jedesmal nach ca. 1,5 Jahren und gerade aktualisiertem WinXP (habe ich gestern gemacht ) das Problem, daß ich nach einem Paßwort gefragt werde. ( Welches ich natürlich nicht kenne, weil ich keins definiert habe)

Nach der Paßwort- Abfrage ( die ich abbreche)  wird Outlook sofort beendet.
Probiere ich Admin.- und Paßwort des aktiven Benutzerkontos, habe ich ebenfalls keinen Erfolg.

Mit so komischen kostenlosen Password-Removern will ich nicht so sehr rumexperimentieren...
Für den Zugang zu *meinen* Mails Geld ausgeben zu müssen... dieser Gedanke würde mich schon zünden können.

Was ist das denn für eine gequirlte Mäusekacke ?

System:
- XP home
- ZoneAlarm Pro
- GData AntiVirus 2010

Mich nervt die ganze Sache schon langsam....  also bitte keine Tipps a la "Nimm was anderes". 
Das nützt mir nix, weil ich in Outlook noch unbeantwortete EMails habe, die vom Provider-Server gelöscht, aber wichtig sind.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 April 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie ein Passwort für die *.pst von Outlook vergeben.
> Trotzdem habe ich jedesmal nach ca. 1,5 Jahren und gerade aktualisiertem WinXP (habe ich gestern gemacht ) das Problem, daß ich nach einem Paßwort gefragt werde. ( Welches ich natürlich nicht kenne, weil ich keins definiert habe)



Hallo,

die *.pst könnte beschädigt sein. Zur Reparatur sollte im Verzeichnis
Deiner Office-Installation eine SCANPST.EXE liegen.

Irgendwann habe ich das schon mal (erfolgreich) gemacht, ist aber 
schon länger her.


----------



## mega_ohm (1 April 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die *.pst könnte beschädigt sein. Zur Reparatur sollte im Verzeichnis
> Deiner Office-Installation eine SCANPST.EXE liegen.
> ...


Eine SCANPST.EXE habe ich gefunden.

```
Microsoft (R) Inbox Repair Tool
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp 1995-1996. All rights reserved.
**Beginning NDB recovery
  **Attempting to open database
  **Attempting to validate header
  **Attempting to validate AMap
  **Attempting to validate BBT
  **Attempting to validate NBT
  **Attempting to validate BBT refcounts
  **Attempting to validate header NID high-water marks
**Beginning PST/OST recovery
  **Attempting to recover all top-level objects
  **Attempting to walk all folders
  **Attempting to locate any orphaned folders/messages
  **Attempting to check top-level objects for consistency
  **Updating folder hierarchy
```
Dieses Prog. fand keine Probleme und dementsprechend hat sich an meinen EMails mittels Outlook noch nichts geändert.

Warum tritt dieses Problem eigentlich immer direkt nach dem Win-Update auf ?


----------



## mega_ohm (2 April 2010)

Heute ist mir mal danach... (Weil der 1. April war..)
(Die Scribbie- Kids haben zugeschlagen !)

*Ich habe das oben genannte Problem heute mal einem bedeutend jüngerem Bekannten angetragen...*
*Er war sich "definitiv (!!!)" sicher, daß dieses Problem ein bekanntes MS-Office- Problem und vor Allem ein Programmierfehler (!!!) ist. Diesen gibt es schon seit mehr als 12und90 Jahren !!*
*... Nur Microsoft hat darauf noch nicht reagiert.*

Nun... , Microsoft (MS) hat sicher ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiges Geschäftsgebahren gegenüber "Privatpatienten".

Aber niemals glaube ich daran, daß sich ein Programm von selbst so "verschlüsselt", daß selbst der Programmierer (in dem Fall Microsoft) nicht mehr weiter weiß... denn auf den MS-Seiten habe ich nix Passendes gefunden.

Kryptographie setzt einige Algorithmen voraus... diese programmieren sich nicht von alleine. 

(oder vielleicht NOCH nicht ?... oder sind wir eventl. schon dabei, die "Matrix" zu sehen ???)

Ich wünsche Frohe Ostern, ein paar erholsame Feiertage...


----------



## mega_ohm (5 April 2010)

Es ärgert mich schon ein wenig, daß hier in diesem Forum eigentlich alle mit PC's oder ähnlichem hantieren... aber niemand gewillt ist, mir einen gescheiten Tipp zu dem Outlook- Problem zu geben.

Inzwischen habe ich mich ja sogar von der Sicherung der alten Daten verabschiedet....

>>> Outlook neu installliert....

- und ich werde nach einer komplett neuen Install. nach einem Paßword gefragt, muß es nach der Eingabe ein 2. Mal eintippseln...
um danach zu erfahren, daß mein Paßword falsch ist ????
:sm23:

:sm16:

Ich experimentiere jetzt fast eine Woche mit diesem "Sch**ß" rum...
Einen Versuch mache ich noch... danach fliegt der ganze MS-Mist runter...
und ich verwende OpenOffice...
:sm19:

Warum zündet mich dieses Thema so sehr ?
Weil es keine Firma gibt, die OpenOffice verwendet...   keine Handyfirma, die Termine/ Office  mit diesem Programm abgleichen kann (oder will).


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2010)

Das dir keiner helfen kann liegt wohl eher daran, daß bisher niemand anderes mit diesem speziellen Problem in Berührung kam. Das ist natürlich schade. U.a. aus diesem Grund nutze ich IMAP und lasse die Mails auf dem Server liegen. Aber stimmt, wichtige Mails, lege ich auch nochmals in extra erstellten Ordnern ab und die wären dann im Crash-Falle auch verloren. Outlook (2003) zickt bei mir aber auch seit einiger Zeit extrem rum, Verbindungen kommen nicht zustande, Es stürzt beim Post holen ab und startet dann neu etc. Da ich im Büro einen Mac nutze, trifft mich das ganze nur auf dem Laptop und den werde ich irgendwann eh gegen ein Macbook Pro tauschen. Da weder Microsoft noch Apple oder ein Drittanbieter ein vernünftiges Tool zum Abgeich von Adressen, Telefonnummern, Mails etc. anbieten, muß ich das Ganze eh irgendwann auf einen einheitlichen Standard stellen.


----------



## Guido (5 April 2010)

Hi,
Falls du noch eine Kopie der PST-Datei hast könntest du vielleicht
mit folgendem Programm versuchen die wichtigen Mails zu exportiren.

http://www.mailnavigator.com/lesen-outlook-pst-files.html

Ich habe das jetzt selber nicht ausprobiert und weiss auch nicht
in wie weit dir dieses Programm von Nutzen sein kann.
Aber ein Versuch ist's immer wert.

Viel Glück
Guido


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 April 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Es ärgert mich schon ein wenig, daß hier in diesem Forum eigentlich alle mit PC's oder ähnlichem hantieren... aber niemand gewillt ist, mir einen gescheiten Tipp zu dem Outlook- Problem zu geben.



Nein, mich ärgert es nicht, dass mir/uns hier fehlender Wille 
unterstellt wird - einem punktuellen oder dauerhaften Realitäts-
verlust begegnet man in der virtuelle Welt noch häufiger als in 
der Realität.

Die Kollegen haben es schon geschrieben - hier ist das SPS-Forum.
Hier kann sich jemand mit Outlook auskennen, muss es aber nicht. 

Es gibt aber gute Office-Foren:

*http://www.office-hilfe.com*

*http://www.office-loesung.de*

Ich persönlich habe (unter Windows) schon mit David von Tobit, 
Thunderbird, Pegasus und Outlook gearbeitet. 

Meine perönliche Meinung:

Thunderbird war am Einfachsten

Pegasus war am Stabilsten

Outlook 2007 (nicht Express) hat das beste Leistungs-/Aufwandverhältnis.

David so nebenher kann man vergessen, da muss man sich richtig auskennen.


----------



## marlob (5 April 2010)

Hier noch ein Link
http://www.planet-outlook.de/rescue.htm
Ansonsten Gerhards Rat befolgen und ein Fachforum aufsuchen.


----------



## vierlagig (5 April 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da weder Microsoft noch Apple oder ein Drittanbieter ein vernünftiges Tool zum Abgeich von Adressen, Telefonnummern, Mails etc. anbieten, muß ich das Ganze eh irgendwann auf einen einheitlichen Standard stellen.


 
öhm, ohne jetzt schlafende hunde oder die guten guten datenschützer wecken zu wollen: google kann das...

habe auf meinem mobiltelefon genau die selben kontakte wie online (ja, offline fehlt hier noch die bürovariante...) und das ganze wird sekundenschnell synchronisiert. mails mobil wie zu hause, alle da (gmail funktioniert mittlerweile auch offline) und kalender verhält sich wie kontakte...

natürlich muß und darf jeder selbst entscheiden was und wieviel davon er google zur auswertung seiner persönlichkeit zur verfügung stellt!


----------



## Martin L. (5 April 2010)

Hallo mega_ohm,

nutze zum synchronisieren von Outlook ein kleines Tool von 4Team
Corporation  "SYNC2".
Kann dann auf mehreren PC´s Notebook etc. die geliebte Outlook.pst
synchroniseren.


----------



## mega_ohm (7 April 2010)

*Problem gelöst*

Mein Outlook läuft wieder.

Erstmal hat Outlook sich eine neue pst-Datei genehmigt gehabt und dort hinein meine bis dahin aufgelaufenen Mails übernommen. Dementsprechend sah es so aus, als wäre es meine eigentliche pst-Datei und ich konnte dort Passort-Rätselraten, wie ich wollte.

Nebenbei hat ein Update von AdAware mir noch eine _emailscanner.dll_ spendiert, mit der Outlook nicht klar kam, sich direkt nach der Passwort-Eingabe jedesmal verabschiedete.

Die Lösung:
Ich habe <meine> _outlook.pst_ gesucht, die von Outlook kreierte (die lustigerweise die gleiche Dateigröße hatte) _outlook.pst_ überschrieben.

Diese komische _emailscanner.dll_ habe ich einfach in _emailscanner.dl$ umbenannt und danach den Rechner neu gestartet. Nach dem erneuten Aufruf von Outlook wollte dieses den Pfad für die emailscanner.dll_ von mir wissen. Nach einfach nur <ENTER> rappelte Outlook kurz auf der Festplatte rum und funktioniert seitdem ohne die _emailscanner.dll  _

Meinen Rechner habe ich danach nochmals neugestartet => Outlook tut wieder ohne Passwort, ohne Budenzauber EMails, Termine verwalten.

Mfg


----------

